# Celebrating 21 years this week



## NobodySpecial

Woo hoo! Still happy. Not sure what we are going to do to celebrate though.


----------



## Fozzy

No reason to limit the festivities to one day. Start celebrating now. Stop celebrating when you're dead.


----------



## Mr.Fisty

Nothing says I love you like beating a pinata of a bride and groom.


----------



## pennyharmon

Congratulations. Celebrate this special day at the banquet or book a beautiful venue. We have celebrated our 25th anniversary very lavishly


----------

